# Maiden Diet?



## ButtercupTheMini (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm going to be breeding my mare for the first time this May. Is there any certain diet plan I should have her one to increase the chances of her taking and having a healthy pregnancy? I plan on putting her on a strict hay and grass diet/exercise to cut down her 'winter fat' late Feb to early March. Is there a special broodmare feed anyone recommends to put her on? Or any other tips at all?


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Feb 1, 2016)

At this stage just a good vitamin supplement or balancer feed will suffice. If she's already a bit podgy you won't want to feed her more and it won't really increase any chances.


----------



##  (Feb 1, 2016)

And make sure her "winter pudgy" is really pudgy. These little ones can look fat during the winter, and actually be just perfect, or even thin under all their fur. You'll have to feel through the fur to find her actual state of "fat".


----------



## ButtercupTheMini (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks!! I will definitely make sure it isn't hair, althoughshe tends to get pudgy on the same amount of feed and more excersice during the summer as well.


----------

